# Anyone In The KPK Colleges Already Or Applying Helppp!!!



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

okay so im going to apply to colleges in the kpk this year im a senior in highschool in America! anyone who got in last year or are applying this year and know or have any tips or info please tell me something!!! im trying to figure out this process, i think i know what i need to do but yeaa anyone got into khyber or ayub wanna tell me what aggregrate i should get?? like what my grades and sat scores should be around??? please and thanksss guyss!!!!!!!!! im so anxious for some reason loll


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah I am from USA as well and I am in Khyber. As a USA high school graduate there are two ways to get admission in KPK colleges. 1 = HEC 2 = PTAP

You need a KPK domicile for HEC seat in Khyber so make sure you get that. Also have a high IBCC score and get good scores on the SAT 2 or ETEA. good luck.

also Khyber isn't very good tbh. it just has the name KMC. If your future plan is to come back to USA for practice then it will be a tough road.. all the american candian kids in khybber have a tough time in the beginning. Also the lectures are in urdu / pashto so as an american it will be hard.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

They make all the jokes in Pashto in the college I attend, so I'm the only one not laughing in the whole class. It is so weird. smh.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah I feel so out of place in KMC.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

that sucks. I'm sort of fitting in. The only problem is pashto, but I am gonna learn it so I guess things are going to be okay. 
I hope you fit in too


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Ayub is a lot better than Khyber as far as culture is concerned. It's environment is much more friendly for non-pakhtoons. It also has lower merit than KMC (as far as ETEA is concerned).


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know pashto very well and I know Urdu too. Still as an American student it feels very weird and the culture shock and the whole adjust thing takes a toll.

also when I finally got admission I was very disappointed because I worked so hard for admission in KmC and then when I finally got in and started taking classes I was Like " I worked so hard for this shiit "


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

jainyb said:


> They make all the jokes in Pashto in the college I attend, so I'm the only one not laughing in the whole class. It is so weird. smh.


loll thats kind of funny, sorry dude but honestly i need to learn pashto, some of my relatives speak it , ittl be cool to know another language besides urdu and english!

- - - Updated - - -

sorry to hear that! i love pakistan but i know it will be a culture shock if i go and i toured ayub and it isnt compared to any american colleges, honestly i want to be a doctor as soon as possible bc it just takes forever in the US, my cousin has done this and now is practicing, she said that it will be worth it!


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

Sofia have you taken any AP classes during your high school year, because I've heard that AP classes help with the IBCC deduction process (They deduct less with AP). Also how was the enviornment at Ayub MC when you visited it


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

kainath said:


> Sofia have you taken any AP classes during your high school year, because I've heard that AP classes help with the IBCC deduction process (They deduct less with AP). Also how was the enviornment at Ayub MC when you visited it


 yea ive taken ap bio, Lit, and im taking composition now but the bio and lit i scored a 3 on, i heard scoring a 3 actually hurts the aggrgate im not sure , does anyone know anything about ap's???? and yeaa the environment was alright. the dorms weren't the best but i love Abbotabad honestly, when i went every one was verryyy studious and quiet.But the students were friendly! i just realllllllyyyyy want this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

I've taken the same classes as you, and I'm also taking AP Chemistry this year. I haven't been to Abbotabad before but by looking at pictures of Ayub MC, I really love it, and hope to get admission over there.


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

kainath said:


> I've taken the same classes as you, and I'm also taking AP Chemistry this year. I haven't been to Abbotabad before but by looking at pictures of Ayub MC, I really love it, and hope to get admission over there.


yea me tooo! i was going to take ap chem but it just didnt fit my schedule...ughhh and thats really screwing with my sat chems, bc taking ap chem i heard is sooo helpfull for it! i just need to bring up my sat scores honestly i have two more chances and im freaking outtt!!!! ahhhh


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

AP chem kinda over prepares you for the SAT exam, which is very helful. Have you take the SAT's already?


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

kainath said:


> AP chem kinda over prepares you for the SAT exam, which is very helful. Have you take the SAT's already?


haha yea i have... they are all in the 600's i took math 1 instead of physics, i just want my bio to go to 700 im so close but i make stypid mistakes in practice tests, wbU??


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

I've only taken bio SAT, unfortunately I scored in the 600s (silly mistakes). I'm gonna take physics and chemistry in may & june! How hard is SAT math 1?


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

kainath said:


> I've only taken bio SAT, unfortunately I scored in the 600s (silly mistakes). I'm gonna take physics and chemistry in may & june! How hard is SAT math 1?


you can take it in june??? i was going to apply after i get my diploma and send my sat scores in at the end of May to IBCC , honestly im still unsure on when i shoudl send my scores and do i send scores to Ibcc or my diploma with my grades?? and just send scores to HEC? And sat math was tricky honestly, like it had no curve at ALL! like if you miss one like the score drops significantly im just taking physics this year or i would have taken the phyics, do you know the answers to my questions above??? bc im really confused on who to send things to and when

- - - Updated - - -

okay so when i send my Sat scores, who should i send them to? IBCC or just HEC with my Aggregrate? also in what way should i send the scores, like print them out or ask for them to be mailed to me?? bc there is no option on sat webste to get mailed


kobefan234 said:


> I know pashto very well and I know Urdu too. Still as an American student it feels very weird and the culture shock and the whole adjust thing takes a toll.
> 
> also when I finally got admission I was very disappointed because I worked so hard for admission in KmC and then when I finally got in and started taking classes I was Like " I worked so hard for this shiit "


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes you can take SAT-II in the begging of June. And TBH I don't know much about the HEC or IBCC, I really need someone to help me with that. I was thinking of calling IBCC in May and ask for help. All this admission process is very confusing and scary!


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

I totally agree! they make it so complicated for us! thats why i joined this , i need advice from people who have gone through or or are going through this!


kainath said:


> Yes you can take SAT-II in the begging of June. And TBH I don't know much about the HEC or IBCC, I really need someone to help me with that. I was thinking of calling IBCC in May and ask for help. All this admission process is very confusing and scary!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

if you are an American Student who is seeking admission in Khyber medical college or KPK government medical colleges you need IBCC equivalency certificate for FSC and Metric and you need SAT 2 in Bio , Chem , Math/ Physics. You can apply for Khyber with PTAP or HEC. HEC handles their admissions online through a portal and PTAP is handled by economic affairs division pakistan . The merit for KMC is high so make sure your sat scores are good. HEC has an aggregate merit formula


http://s1214.photobucket.com/user/alexiqbal/media/75C010E7-CC24-4AE4-9ED1-DB260D0A8A86_zpsdqewi8hd.jpg.html][/URL]

- - - Updated - - -




F.Sc certificate and transcript/Equivalence certificate issued by IBCC.
Copy of foreign passport.
Proof of Pakistani origin.
Domicile Certificate.
Copy of SAT-II Score card along with user ID and Password/Local admission board entry test.
Photos (04 Nos).



GET these documents for admission in KPK colleges through HEC..


----------



## kainath (Jun 29, 2015)

They need our college board ID and password too? Thanks for the information!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes they do need that


----------



## sofiakhan (Dec 27, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> if you are an American Student who is seeking admission in Khyber medical college or KPK government medical colleges you need IBCC equivalency certificate for FSC and Metric and you need SAT 2 in Bio , Chem , Math/ Physics. You can apply for Khyber with PTAP or HEC. HEC handles their admissions online through a portal and PTAP is handled by economic affairs division pakistan . The merit for KMC is high so make sure your sat scores are good. HEC has an aggregate merit formula
> 
> 
> http://s1214.photobucket.com/user/alexiqbal/media/75C010E7-CC24-4AE4-9ED1-DB260D0A8A86_zpsdqewi8hd.jpg.html][/URL]
> ...


 thanks dude this is sooo useful!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I took a pic of that flyer in HEC Islamabad. it was laying on the desk and I secretly took the pic. They will probably change that "last date"


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry to butt in but i thought I may be of little help. As far as I know you don't need to send your sat scores to ibcc for equivalence but you will need your high school diploma for equivalence. You will need sat scores when admission process starts so be on the look out for info in june-july because info process starts the day after etea medical college entry test is administered which is usually in august. 
if you are planning to give the test a shot have a read through fsc books.
if you want to boost your scores in sat apart from just reading your course books, use a revision guide like barrons.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry to butt in but i thought I may be of little help. As far as I know you don't need to send your sat scores to ibcc for equivalence but you will need your high school diploma for equivalence. You will need sat scores when admission process starts so be on the look out for info in june-july because info process starts the day after etea medical college entry test is administered which is usually in august. 
if you are planning to give the test a shot have a read through fsc books.
if you want to boost your scores in sat apart from just reading your course books, use a revision guide like barrons.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ yeah IBCC does not give a **** about SAT 2 scores. They only want High School grades and diploma . and then they cut 20% from American Students . The man who is involved with american students conversions in islamabad is usman khan. ( btw you can grease his palm for a higher IBCC score )


----------



## nabeeltkhan (Nov 15, 2016)

I Need Urgent Help.. I have done American High School Diploma in 2005. And school asked me to give 3 O' Level papers (Urdu, Islamiyat and Pak Studies). And after completing I never applied for equivalence as never needed it. Than I thought of completing my O'Levels as well. In 2015, I got my equivalent for O'Levels. Now to apply in a government organisation I want to apply for Equivalency for American High School diploma for Matric and Intermediate both. Is it possible to have American School diploma Equivalence and O'Levels Equivalence at the same time???


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

kobefan234 said:


> yeah I am from USA as well and I am in Khyber. As a USA high school graduate there are two ways to get admission in KPK colleges. 1 = HEC 2 = PTAP
> 
> You need a KPK domicile for HEC seat in Khyber so make sure you get that. Also have a high IBCC score and get good scores on the SAT 2 or ETEA. good luck.
> 
> also Khyber isn't very good tbh. it just has the name KMC. If your future plan is to come back to USA for practice then it will be a tough road.. all the american candian kids in khybber have a tough time in the beginning. Also the lectures are in urdu / pashto so as an american it will be hard.


Do we need Kpk domicile for admission in Kpk through HEC ? It’s not mentioned in the ad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Do we need Kpk domicile for admission in Kpk through HEC ? It’s not mentioned in the ad.
The following is from the HEC website, you should really email them and ask if you are still unsure: Frequently Asked Questions
*Q10:**I am a Foreign applicant of Pak Origin having the domicile of KPK. Can I get admission in any medical / dental college of the Punjab or Sindh?*
*Ans:* Under SFS you are eligible to get admission in any province of Pakistan where the seats are reserved under SFS. You can mention your priorities in the application form. The Govt. of the Punjab has withdrawn their seats of MBBS & BDS under this scheme. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

